# Ice Fishing Outing????



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

Would anybody be interested in a ice fishin outing??? Was thinking about something like a 1 or 2 day get together out on St. Clair.... Barbecuing, friends, and fishing out on the ice,,, what could be better??? Maybe even a little tournament.... 

Well, what do ya think????

Weather permitting of course   


IFN


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Funny you posted this IFN.

Esox and I were just talking about this very same thing the other day. I think it is a great idea. I have one of those turkey deep fryer units. I was talking about getting a "fish basket" for it so we could deep fry some nice fresh fish. 
We could set it up and fry up a nice mess of perch, walleye, or whatever is hitting that day.
Let's keep on this. I'm sure it would be a great thing.

Ice is almost here !!! I CAN'T WAIT !!!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Me too. Keep me posted and I will try to make it. 

John


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Count me in! Now just pray that the ice gets here soon!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Count me in!! Deep fried fish and tators. MMMMMMMgood!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I can taste those Walleyes already, at this rate we might have ice in mid January???? Water temps are still in the upper 40's- lower 50's in Anchor Bay. At least I haven't put the boat up yet!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Try to keep me away chad1


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If it's on a Sunday, count me in.

We had something similar last year in Port Sanilac, fishing for Browns. 1 Brown for 17 guys. Small portions. lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Haha, I was thinking when IFN was going to post that and if he did not today, I was going ot. I would be there if I could, just set a date but don't forget, I only have ice fishing poles, nothin else


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

Fantastic people,,,, I'm really looking forward to this,,, maybe we can have our own little "town" out there. All we need is the ice!!!!! Stelmon,,,, I have a gas powered auger, and plenty of other stuff, dont worry, you're covered!!!!

Esox, if you need a helping hand to get that boat in the water, to go find some perch,,, let me know!!!!

IFN


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No problem IFN, just remember, when I find a school of Perch, I start throwing Perch sized lures around the school, we aren't the only ones who like to eat Perch!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

That works for me!!!!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

AS long as there's lots of Ice!! I don't want to be in a big crowd on St Clair on 4"!!


----------



## Jeff C (Dec 22, 2000)

Well I havent posted that much this year with my New Child that came along in Feb it has been alot to learn but alot of fun. Now him being older my wife doesnt always need me around so I can start back up on my fishing and things. This would be a great way to get back into it so you can count me in! So where would we be thinking of on Lake St. Clair? But I do agree most have decent ice that lake can get very shakey. I use to also fish alot of the docks there where at times we did real well but never as good as on the lake!!!!!!!


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

was thinking along the same line i'll be there pick a day


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Where & When?..........Sounds great


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I wanna play too 

count me in!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

I can't say for sure if I could make it but I've always wanted to fish there so I'm kinda looking forward just fill in the dates. I'll keep looking for it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Depending on the date ... I'm in. I live on Anchor Bay and if we wanted to limit the locations from New Baltimore to M-59 access. I'll probably have a good idea as to where the perch will be hitting. <----<<<


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm up for a collective effort...is St. Clare pretty do-able on foot? I remember several post last year talking about going miles out there, and that would be a little much dragging gear on foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2001)

jpollman,,,, I figured that I would post this here, as you might see it,,,, I hope to see you tonight at the informal get together at Snookers,,,,,,,, I really look forward to meeting you, and hope you will be there!!!!!!


IFN


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok guys,,,,, were starting to get ice finally, so how and when do we want to do this???????? Looking for some input!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Mar 24, 2001)

i think it is a great idea! Count me in! Just set a date. good lack with ice.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Iceman, WELCOME to the site. You will meet many great people at this outing! Look forward to meeting you


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Anybody want to start looking at dates to get this going????


jp


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I agree with NE. Let?s get it rolling. Is this going to be on LSC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

Tha was the plan,,, LSC,,, now when and where?????? I'm kinda thinking Metro, but Gino's also sounds good..... How about January 13th,,,, a week from this sunday??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

Well???????


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Nut, how's the parking at Ginos?
Last time I was through there, they tried to curtail it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

$5.00 if the kid is out there,,,,, were on the campfire, and it seems the majority want metro......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

About what time the 13th?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Metro??? Gino's???? Well, where??????? I was thinking the Fairhaven Boat Launch myself. Lets get definate plans for the 13th...So far none of this is very clear.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'm there, NOW where is it going to be looking forward to putting faces with names see everybody on the ICE!!!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm looking to be there but this countryboy needs a little help with directions. I've never been to any of these places just only heard them mentioned. So when a place and time is confirmed please add a little directional help. I'm not much for taking risks on thin ice so please add a little info on that to calm my nerves. Thanks again and I'll keep watching for posts.


----------



## Inlander (Oct 26, 2001)

I am with doughboy, there is good ice right? I am looking at about a 3 hour drive from the west side and I trust there is good ice and directions with maybe some vehicle descriptions so I know whos who. Not to sound like I have a cob up you know what but I just want to make sure before I go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

OK, Sunday, January 13th, 8 am till whenever,,,,, Metro Beach,,,, Jet ski launch, Day sail ramp, whatever u want to call it... One day affair,,,,,

I am bringing my shanty, and power auger,,, dont know if Brandy will be with me, am gonna try to talk the wife into it, but I might have a open space.

Also gonna bring my portable gas grill, and try to make some homemade brats to bring along.......

Ice is 4-5 inches thick, plenty for us,,,, should be thicker by that time....

Metro is located at 16 mile and Jefferson in Mt. Clemens....
If you are coming from I94 heading west, get off at the 16 mile exit, turn right, and take it till ya cant go no further, and your at Metro!!!!!

Does that clear things up a little????? Any other questions, let me know....

BTW, the baitshop is on the corner just before you enter metro, its attached to the party store on the southeast corner...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have a green light from the boss, Jan 13th, Metro is fine with me... Is the idea for an all day outing? I'm 5'16" and push 270lbs, I will be the test case for safe ice.. HA HA Looking forward to meeting some of you guys..


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Got it. I'm loading the gear now. If you see a lost fisherman wearing brown carhartts, it'll probably be me.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It might be a good idea to meet at the bait shop. 
Let's see what everyone is driving and try to find each other there. Once we have a few guys standing around, it will become obvious. It would be very difficult to meet up on the ice.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

How about the Metro bait shop, the one just South of 16 Mile, they have hot coffee, etc. I will be driving a Green Suburban with cargo doors, newer style.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

Thats fine with me,,,, but what about the guys that are coming late?????


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Post a picture of your shanty


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

Yea, OK,,,, should I paint a big sausage on it first???????


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

It may help if you tell people what channel on the frs you will be on.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Wondering if Steve can make this one?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Two ?'s or Suggestions: 1st, how close can ya get to the Lake at this launch? Right to the ice and park right there?

2nd...On the Little 14channel 38 subchannel radios, mine will be tuned to channel 11 oo. Sound good? See ya there!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ok, so now the outing is at metro. I thought it was at stoney. I will TRY to be there but don't know what vehicle I will be driving. Cya all there MAYBE


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This is a different outing Stelmon. This one is supposed to be on the 13th. Stoney is THIS Sunday the 6th.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks for clearing that up Bud!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Is 7:00 AM to early or late to meet at the bait shop?
The area of the day launch is next to the lake, I think this would work. It allows easy on and off.
The only radio I have is a Talk-About, will that work?


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

anybody coming thru lansing area or leaving we could hook up and head that way together


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

How's this sound?

8:00am at the Metro Beach Day launch. For the late comers channel 11.oo on the Fhs Radios (Yes Talk Abouts will work)
January 13th.
For those traveling a long ways we will use this to give up to minute Ice Reports.
I drive a 2002 Ford F-150 Black with a Blue Cap...Can't miss it!
See ya all there!!!!>>>>Don...aka...Northern_Outdoorsman


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don, black truck with a BLUE top???? Can't you paint the truck to match LOL.

I'll try to make it!!! (burgundy truck--no top)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

OK,,, now that we know that we are gonna be there at 8:00 am,,,, and we need to be on channel 11,,,,, and we are cooking out on the ice,,,,,, who is bringing what??????? I'm gonna try to make some homemade brats,,, and will be bringing my protable gas grill,,,,, jpollman already said he was gonna bring his fish fryer,,,, what else is on the menu??????? (dont forget refreshments!!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

Alright,,,,, who's going to this thing?????


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

IFN, 
I'LL BE THERE AT 8 A.M. WILL BRING REFRESHMENTS!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Joe's Cat (Joe of course) checking in, I finally got my ass over to this message board. Got behind on all the reading - the icefishing forum has been busy!

I'll be there at 8, FRS on ch 11. 

IFN, do you know the area, and a bait shop selling minnows? I have about 230 waxies and a few mousies, if you're stopping for minnows can you pick me up some? I'll repay you when I get out there if you're willing. I'll also throw 12 pack of cold ones in the "trunk" just to make sure it's too heavy to blow away in the wind!  

I have no idea what eatables to bring - any suggestions? I've never cooked out on the ice before.

I look forward to fishing with some of you again, and meeting some new faces too! And as always, I'm all eyes and ears to learn new things, being only my second season out.

Dark grey Durango, all camo outerwear, black "chest/trunk" dragging around on the ice. Big, happy, constant grin behind my beard whenever ice fishing!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sorry to say guys, but you won't get me anywhere near the ice on Sunday. Just watched the weather and the warmup starts today. Supposed to be 45 tomorrow ! Temps aren't even supposed to be close to freezing right through Sunday. They were saying that even the lows will probably be above freezing I think.
I like Esoxs' saying, "I'll BUY fish before I'll DIE for fish"
Looks like our January thaw is here. Lets just hope that it doesn't last long and we get some good cold weather SOON.
Maybe I'll catch ya out there next time guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey John,
I think you might be jumping the gun, this is michigan remember,,,, give it a minute, it will change,,,, Plus, did you see the windchills, the ice should be fine,,,, expecially in the marina. If it isnt, I wont be out on it!!! I just dont want you to jump the gun just yet, you might miss out!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

John, the ice will still be good even with a few day that are above freezing. Its always colder on the ice than on land. If they call for 45 degr. on land it is still well into the 30's on the ice. Now if it's windy with offshore winds down by metro or the main lake you could get blown out. Up at fair haven the ice will not get blown out because its got no place to go. If you feel better about fair haven maybe the guys would go there instead or even back to stoney. I have been icefishing for more than 30 years and can tell you that a few days of warmer temps will not affect the ice that much(maybe a little water on top at most) And believe me I don't go out if its dangerous.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I know guys,
I haven't completely ruled it out. I'm gonna keep and eye on the conditions and see what happens with the weather. My main concern with the warm up is that it comes just as we were FINALLY starting to get some decent ice. Had there been good solid safe ice for a while and we had a little warmup, that wouldn't bother me too much. I'll keep and eye out on the conditions. I might still see ya out there.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey I would like to join in on the fun also as long as you plan it for a weekend. Keep me posted.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will be there as long as the Ice is safe...and the only problem with making it at Fair haven is on Sat and Sundays...that place is a ZOO!!!! With snowmobiles and ATV's...so as long as the Ice is good I think Metro is better! See ya then!!!!


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

What type of vehicles should I look for? I drive an 84 white Dodge P/U.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

so, it still on?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

Hell yes!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

As long as the ice is safe and I have a ride I will "try" to make it but no promises!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

Stelmon,,,, you have a ride!!!! Tell me where, and I'll be there to get ya!!!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like this outing is going to happen. 

Please tell me if I have this straight, 'cause I'm planning on joining in on the fun ! (two hour drive one way)

8am meet at the bait shop at the entrance to Metro Park on Jefferson. Sun., this coming, the 13th.

I'll be driving a purple Ranger p-u with a cap, towing my trailer with atv. Tackle, fish trap coop, underwater camera, depthfinder/graph, etc. Food/beverages etc.

Look forward to meeting some of you folks and learning some things. 

I'll monitor this thread for further developments and/or updates.

The "Whale" is swimming in !!!

Whale


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Stelmon...I will pick ya up on my way if I go...I will e-mail ya Sat evening and let ya know for sure...

The Whale...


> 8am meet at the bait shop at the entrance to Metro Park on Jefferson. Sun., this coming, the 13th.


I am pretty sure this Bait shop is NOT at the enterence to Metro Beach...I thought we were meeting at the Jet Ski Boat launch at 8:00am...CAN SOMEONE POST THE FINAL MEETING SPOT AND SUCH INFO PLEASE>>>I HAVE BEEN TO METRO BEACH BUT NEVER ICE FISHED THERE...I will be on channel 11 for sure....Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2002)

Whale, Don is right, were meeting at the jet ski launch, at 8 am,,,,, have your radio on channel 11....


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

My two cents: I think we should meet wherever we enter the ice. It gets too confusing to meet at one place, than try to communicate to everyone where/when we are actually moving to the ice area. Those w/o radios, late arrivals - they won't know if we're still at a bait shop, already moved the party to the ice, whatever. Once we are at the ice, there is no more moving but onto the ice and fishing, but we're easier to spot then, a large group of guys. The radios get maximum distance over open ice too.

I'd say 8:00 am, jet ski launch. Channel 11 of the FRS radios, no "interference code / code 0". Maybe come late Saturday, someone could kind of compile a short list in one post of car models/colors, etc. for brevity.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm ready !,........all most. Channel 11 - no sweat, gear/bait/bevs/etc. - no sweat, atv/shanty/camera - no sweat. Be there at 8am - no sweat. Jet ski launch - now I'm sweatin'. Hope it is marked for "out of towners" like me !!!

Whale


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

It is whale, it is!!!!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Hello ?............Helllllllooooooo ?..............Hellllllllllllllooooooooooo?,.....................unbelieveable ! Am I getting too wrapped up in this site or what ? here it is, 4:30am and there is no-one around here with me. Hellllllllooooo? Damn, I guess people do sleep sometimes, wish it was me !

See ya'll later.

Whale


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I hate to throw sand in the Vaseline, but I'm going to have to think twice about going out on Lake Saint Clair if there is a strong off-shore breeze blowing on Sunday. It's not so much the chopper ride I'm worried about, it's living down being on the 6:00 news.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Yeah, a chopper ride would be fun by itself, but not under those circumstances. Especially looking down at all your stuff being left behind. I'd hate to start over collecting equipment.

Besides, I'd never live it down. I hear enough of "you're not one of those guys that I see on the news that . . ."

We'll have to see how conditions are . . . It might be hard to change the outing on short notice, but maybe Stoney Creek could be a fallback plan, if St. Clair is absolutely a no-go. Maybe the crappie kings Northern Outdoorsman and jnpcook could get us into some of the 2 feet long crappies that devour the 4 inch perch we'd be catching early on.  We could bring one of those large picnic tents, and trick the crappies into thinking it's late in the day! 

We're all looking forward to someone's late Saturday ice condition report on Metro. I _may_ be able to hit Stoney Saturday AM, if so I'll post the conditions there. Wind is not a significant factor there, so with the again colder temps, what is for Saturday should hold true for Sunday as well.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Let me know the conditions I will check Saturday night to see which location is chosen. It doesn't matter to me I just want to get out there to fish and meet everyone.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I'll be out tonight and Saturday morning at metro - I will post ice condition update... As of yesterday the ice still was holding its own...


----------

